# Paper on financial gaps in security services for the 2010 Olympics



## Greymatters (26 Jul 2007)

In accordance with Chapter 29, fair dealings... (see http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html for more details)

An interesting paper (from 2005) on the failure of our VANOC Olympic committee to properly forecast a security budget.  Who hired these guys in the first place? 

http://www.cbc.ca/bc/news/070725-olympics.pdf


----------

